# Medical needed to drive MH



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

A friend of mine who has a Hobby 700, told me about his medical so he could continue to drive his M/H.
The medical started with "lets test your balance, stand on one leg with your eyes shut for 30 seconds". His reply was brilliant, he said that he always drove with his eyes wide open and used both feet. :lol: :lol: 

Has anyone on here had this kind of medical :?:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Something similar - after a bottle of Scotch  :lol:


----------

